
#Programming in movies vs. programming in real life with m_janko. - jedwhite
https://vine.co/v/hPXTA6l9AqQ
======
hadem
Looks like they were using Hacker Typer[0]. Just make sure you have all Vim
related plugins disable :-)

[0] [http://hackertyper.com/](http://hackertyper.com/)

------
jedwhite
Concise, true and funny.

